# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Web to SMS

## doniboy21

Nese nuk keni Pare ne tel me dergu SMS ateher vizitoni keto Sajte besoj se do to kryejn pun por edhe do te kursej "xhepin tuaj" >>>>

www.smsperty.com  (3 SMS ne Jav por nese jeni Aktiv ne Forum mund te fitoni mjaf SMS)

www.wadja.com  (Duhet te fitoni kredi per te derguar SMS, ky sajt ka ndryshime te vazdueshme)

www.redoxygen.com  (50 SMS me nje regjistrim)

www.gokomo.com  (30 SMS me nje regjistrim)

www.yesMMS.com  (3 SMS ne Dit, aty shihen 9 kredi d.m.th 3=1 SMS)

www.weltweite-sms.de  (Me nje regjistrim 1 e barabart me 20 SMS)

www.smsteroid.com  (30 SMS me nje regjistrim)

www.free-sms.name (1 SMS qdo 12 orë pa regjistrim me IP adres)

www.freesms.net  (3 sms, Pak e ngathet por ben pun)

www.smallsms.com  (3 SMS me nje regjistrim)

www.talksms.com  (1 SMS ne Dit, mund te fitoni me shum SMS nese i ftoni te tjeret ti bashkohet keti sajti, per ipko 1 SMS me shum ne jav kurse per Vala 3 SMS me shum)

www.sms-kostenlos.de  (SMS ne dit bazuar ne kredit 15-35 Kredi = 1 SMS)

http://pro.slinteractive.com.au  (10 Kredi SMS & MMS, 1Kredi=1SMS, 6Kredi = 1MMS)

www.rusch-hour.com  ( 0.50 = 10 SMS Me nje regjistrim)

http://sms.vianett.com  (10 sms me nje regjistrim)

http://www.smss.co.za  Kurse linku per tu regjistruar eshte ky >>> http://www.smss.co.za/registerBusiness.php (SMS & MMS Me nje regjistrim 10 Kredi) 

Un i kam Testuar te gjitha keta sajt dhe punojn 100% 
By >>DO1<<

----------


## doniboy21

www.dragonsms.de  ( 2 SMS ne dit me 160 Karaktere, sender ID: SMS )

www.smstoalert.com ( 0.48 Euro = 24 SMS me nje regjistrim )

www.advert2you.com ( 3 SMS me nje regjistrim )

====-----------------------------------------------------------------====

Deri në 3-mail FALAS për SMS në ditë!

Thjesht dërgoni një email tek ndonjë numër celulari në formë 37744 ose 38649XXXXXX@x-onsms.com
dhe kjo është ajo, e-mail do të dërgohet si një SMS në atë Mobil.

----------


## doniboy21

www.bulksms.co.uk  ( 5 SMS me nje regjistrim )

====--------------------------------------------------------====

www.voipax.com  ( Deri ne 10 SMS me nje regjistrim )

Kjo Webfaqe ofron SMS-a Falas ne disa Vende nje ndër to është edhe Sllovenia (IPKO), këto jan vendet qe mun te dergosh Free SMS në Bullgari, Chili, Republiken Dominikane, Hong Kong, Ireland, Lituani, Sllovaki dhe në Slloveni.

----------


## doniboy21

www.mailbeep.com ( 3 SMS me nje regjistrim - Mundesh me dergu sms me e-mail vetem e shkrun Nr. para @mailbeep.com P.SH 38649XXXXXX@mailbeep.com)

www.netsize.com ( Deri ne 10 SMS me nje regjistrim )

www.routomessaging.com ( 11 sms me nje regjistrim )

www.bulksms.co.uk ( 5 sms me nje regjidtrim )

www.webtext.com ( 13 sms me nje regjistrim )

www.bulletin.net ( 10 SMS me nje regjistrim )

www.50kobo.com ( 1 SMS qdo dit )

----------


## doniboy21

Dergo 31 SMS ne dit me www.talksms.com

===----------------------===
username: +4746597492
password: forumishqiptar
===----------------------===

Per te gjith lexuesit e ketij Forumi SMS Falas...

----------


## Rinora Nora

Pershendetje doniboy21 un njoh disa Sajte per FREE SMS:

www.olihaas.com  ( 2 SMS ne dit me 160 Karaktere, sender ID: SMS )

www.slidesms.com  ( SMS pa limit... Per Tel www.m.slidesms.com )

www.slidesms.net  (  SMS pa limit )

www.sendmassage.com  ( SMS pa limit )

www.send.unlimitsms.net  ( SMS pa limit - Deri ne 20.000 SMS ne Muaj per te gjith )

www.e-freesms.com  ( SMS falas per qdo Numer ne Botë )

www.newsmsonline.cz.cc  ( SMS falas kudo ne Botë )

www.sms2mobile.me  ( SMS falas në të gjithë Botën )

www.sms.wapscriptphp.com  ( SMS falas kudo ne Botë )

www.ismsad.com  ( 3 SMS ne dit për me shum se 300 anëtarëve në ditë )

www.gysms.com  ( 50 SMS ne dit = 15.000 SMS ne Muaj )

www.mobiime.com  ( 1 SMS dhe nje MMS ne dit 120 Karaktere - Sender ID = Nr i telit me te cilin regjistroheni)

www.binu.com  ( Softwer per telefon .Jad qe lejon 4 SMS ne dit )

http://freesms.skebby.com ( 3 SMS ne dit )

www.bondsms.com  ( 3 SMS ne dit per IP )

www.pumpsms.com  ( SMS pa limit por pa e keqperdorur )

----------

